# Spalted Poplar Crotch



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

These are two of many spalted poplar crotches going into the kiln. Log laid around 1-1 1/2 yrs than cut 2 months ago (surprised how dry inside was). Entering now into kiln after ADing. I'm filling this kiln up with the past 2 yrs of cutting (except green/wet) approx 3000 ft +, anything from sassafras, 28" 6qtr maple, poplar, walnut, crotches tabletops and benches. finalizing the MC and then the "critter killer" heat:thumbsup::laughing:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

very nice. Are these actually poplar (cottonwood) or are they "yellow poplar" (American tulip)


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

These are yellow poplar. Never realized cottonwood was a poplar species. They're native to this area especially along the river and creeks, but I've never cut one. From all the reading I've seen on them, the sand /grit in the bark and wood is tough on blades:blink::thumbdown:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Tennessee Tim said:


> These are yellow poplar. Never realized cottonwood was a poplar species. They're native to this area especially along the river and creeks, but I've never cut one. From all the reading I've seen on them, the sand /grit in the bark and wood is tough on blades:blink::thumbdown:.
> 
> Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
> Tim


Thanks Tim

Actually, you have it backwards. What you (and all the rest of us) call poplar (yellow poplar) is NOT a poplar species, but cottonwood is. There's a rant about it on my site.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That don't surprise me. I'm from the hills, we just call them whatever we were told ..."SHUUUUTTT.....UUPPP .....BBBOOOYYY....DON'T YOU SAS MMMEEEEE.... YYOOUU HHEEAARR?????!!!!##**....II'''LLLLLL EDDDUCATE YOU WITH THIS HERE SSSTTIICKK !!**##@$%"

Actually didn't get into the scientific proper name/species but I guess if I learned the basics I'd understand what they all mean.

It is odd how all of us are from different regions but call the same exact tree by different names.

Thanks for the correction.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------

